# doggie au pair.



## virginia doggie au pair (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello to all! from doggie au pair we want to say that we offer the opportunity to have an au pair to help you to take care of your dogs (or other pets). 
A doggie au pair is a spanish young girl, student, looking to learn English and eager to help animals. Most of them are volunteers in rescue centres or vet students. They will help in cleaning the home, walk the dogs, go to the vet, play with them,dog training, dog sitting, anything. They can also help with light housework. 
The only thing you have to do is to offer them a private room and a small weekly pay (pocket money), about 70 pounds per week, depending of the hours of work.
You just need to say your preferences (age, what you want them to do in the house, how many hour of work, studies, experience with animals, etc.) then we offer you the best candidates for your familie and you will choose your au pair, and talk with the candidates before doing nothing by skype or another video-chat.
If you have any questions or just want information, do not hesitate to contact me here or by e-mail ([email protected])

thank you.


----------

